# Short course questions....



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a sct here around the first of the year and I'm strongly considering a Losi ten 

What are some of your opinions on the Losi or some of the others out there?


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, right out of the box the Losi SCTE is pretty competitive. If you have any electrics preference then get the roller, it's cheaper and you can spend that money you saved over the RTR version on the electrics of your choice. They also have a TLR upgrade kit for another $130 that is a good investment for the chassis parts. The Losi or the Jammin 7075 lightened chassis is also a bulletproof investment. 
If you just wanna experiment with SC, then the Slash 4x4 is a good one- lotsa hop-ups for that one too, but a little less durable and not quite as good handling.

I will let Marcus gush about the Associated SC-10, LOL. I run the SCTE myself...:walkingsm


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

Your pretty much either going to see a losi or the sc10 on the top ever race. I chose the losi and couldn't be more happier with its performance. They are both great trucks.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Well, right out of the box the Losi SCTE is pretty competitive. If you have any electrics preference then get the roller, it's cheaper and you can spend that money you saved over the RTR version on the electrics of your choice. They also have a TLR upgrade kit for another $130 that is a good investment for the chassis parts. The Losi or the Jammin 7075 lightened chassis is also a bulletproof investment.
> If you just wanna experiment with SC, then the Slash 4x4 is a good one- lotsa hop-ups for that one too, but a little less durable and not quite as good handling.
> 
> I will let Marcus gush about the Associated SC-10, LOL. I run the SCTE myself...:walkingsm


I'll definitely be getting the roller and the slash really isn't an option, I'm looking for something a little more race grade and I have thought about the sc-10 just from pics I don't think I like it over the Losi.

Anyone have any experience with the team Durango??


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

i know chris jones runs a durango....and they are good trucks too...i just didnt like the saddle pack set up as all my packs were sticks already


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

black05stxjt said:


> i know chris jones runs a durango....and they are good trucks too...i just didnt like the saddle pack set up as all my packs were sticks already


That makes sense, i can see how that would be an inconvenience


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

LOSI


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

when i got back into it i started with a slash and did very well when it was time i was leaning towards a losi... looked very hard at the associated and went the sc 10 for me making run time means every thing the associated does have a learning curve _to it ..... marcus helped with that alot_ associated has been making a big show here lately ,,, i run all associated cars...goes back to old school time for me ... i have drove both trucks and i just like the sc10 for all the right reasons... steering, gearing , durabuilty, and over all quickness of the belt drive... down side .... you dont just walk into a shop for some of the different parts......

just my two cents

bigg e


----------



## old vw racer (Nov 11, 2011)

I have the Losi here. Both trucks are very good IMHO.

Keith


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Slash is fun, I call it my tupperware..beware...


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Is that a Tamiya buggy Monkey?


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

SH Z Car..THE Bomb diggittty!!! Had a Tamiya, I will try to find some pics, Lutz used to race at alot of the tracks I went to and I got one cause it was shiny...didnt like it much.

I am looking at the Hong Nor as well...Seen it? You might know it's Us counterpart Jay halsley does..

The X3 Sabre 1/8 scale off-road nitro pro buggy kit is an all new ground up design with lots of great features all in one buggy putting the X3 Sabre ahead of the field. Available soon at nitrohouse and already a proven winner at the track. The X3 is fast, durable, and exhibits predictable handling characteristics that make this buggy great for both intermediate and advanced racers. The new Force Plus HD body is combined with the very popular Hi-Downforce rear wing adding traction to both front and rear like a cat on carpet. Here at NitroHouse, we like the look, part fit, and quality of this kit and this kit meets and exceeds our expectation of what a pro level kit should be.
One of the unique features on the X3 Sabre is the new 'Double-Kicker' lightweight CNC chassis with tailkick. The chassis has the normal kickup in the front like most buggies, but in the rear it a tailkick to increase ground clearance and decrease chassis strub. Copyright


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

What are some of the more popular motor/esc combos that the more competitive racers are running in this area?

This is going to be my first step into electric from nitro


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

waynewilson417 said:


> What are some of the more popular motor/esc combos that the more competitive racers are running in this area?
> 
> This is going to be my first step into electric from nitro


 Honestly the best thing you can buy right now would be a Mamba Max esc with a tekin pro4 4600 motor. This motor is crazy fast and you will probably need to tame it down, but the power is there if you need it. I would not go any lower than the tekin pro4 4000.


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

+1 on what jason said that is what ive got in my losi and it just plain rips! Also it is kinda dependent on what truck you go with. If its a losi most run the 4600 a associated or something light like that typically the 4000 seems to be the favorite.


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

i run the 1410 and mmp in mine with the 1410 you dont need to worry about heat as much that motot is way bomb proof... with the associated dont be a girl when you gear it 

bigg e


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

What kind of run times can I expect off of the 4600? I know the battery plays a large part in this as well


----------



## black05stxjt (Dec 7, 2009)

in my heavy scte 7min mains are no problems with my 5000mah gen aces....currently looking at some 6000mah batteries for the 10min mains that some places run


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Your best bet is keep gearing it until you dump too early or the motor gets too hot...then back off a pinion tooth or two. Run time is such a squirrely thing to try and nail down, anyways...depends on the track condition, your trigger finger, how free your driveline is, etc., etc.
The 4600 will definitely put you at the power/traction limit, so unless you're smooth on the throttle you'll be chasing it all over the track.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> Your best bet is keep gearing it until you dump too early or the motor gets too hot...then back off a pinion tooth or two. Run time is such a squirrely thing to try and nail down, anyways...depends on the track condition, your trigger finger, how free your driveline is, etc., etc.
> The 4600 will definitely put you at the power/traction limit, so unless you're smooth on the throttle you'll be chasing it all over the track.


Being smooth on the throttle is def something that will take some getting used too I'm so used to nitro that anytime I've ran an electic I find myself working the trigger just the same lol


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

The Losi SCTE is great. I drove mine off my apartment roof 3 times and nothing broke  (bent the rear shock tower). I got a Mamba Max Pro and Tekin 4-pole 4600kv motor coming for it also.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

nice, someone who actually bashes with their racers.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll probably end up going with the Losi just gotta get my old buggy and truggy sold first lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

sfleuriet said:


> The Losi SCTE is great. I drove mine off my apartment roof 3 times and nothing broke  (bent the rear shock tower). I got a Mamba Max Pro and Tekin 4-pole 4600kv motor coming for it also.


Reminds me of this classic!!!
http://www.break.com/usercontent/2007/1/24/rc-jump-213194


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

The SCTE is the only way to go for SC. Get it, A Mamba Max Pro, and Tekin Pro 4 4000kv or 4600kv Motor and your set.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Smiley said:


> The SCTE is the only way to go for SC. Get it, A Mamba Max Pro, and Tekin Pro 4 4000kv or 4600kv Motor and your set.


as soon as my truggy and buggy are sold, i'll bring my wallet and come see you lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Smiley watch out.....Traig has my Losi SC now and he was pretty fast with it within 5 minutes of driving it!!!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Losi is the devil 

Associated SC10 4x4 is the way to go if you ever want to finish a 10min main, go watch a 10min main, all the losi's dump before the end of the race, lol.

There's two ways to look at this...if you're looking for right out of the box easy going, then go with a Losi, if you want something that has a variable amount of options and tuning capabilities then go with Associated. The Losi is a pig and weighs a lot where as the Associated is a bit on the light side and needs extra weight. The Losi runs best on a 4600 motor (due to it's weight) and Associated runs better on a 4000. Personally, i'm a die hard Associated person and always will be, never have been much of a fan of Losi but that's because i'm biased on that fact. I like Assocated because there SC is much more tuneable and they are wreaking havoc on Losi's when done right.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> Losi is the devil
> 
> Associated SC10 4x4 is the way to go if you ever want to finish a 10min main, go watch a 10min main, all the losi's dump before the end of the race, lol.
> 
> There's two ways to look at this...if you're looking for right out of the box easy going, then go with a Losi, if you want something that has a variable amount of options and tuning capabilities then go with Associated. The Losi is a pig and weighs a lot where as the Associated is a bit on the light side and needs extra weight. The Losi runs best on a 4600 motor (due to it's weight) and Associated runs better on a 4000. Personally, i'm a die hard Associated person and always will be, never have been much of a fan of Losi but that's because i'm biased on that fact. I like Assocated because there SC is much more tuneable and they are wreaking havoc on Losi's when done right.


+1 i sold mine just cuz i want to run 1/8 scale and theres a good chance i buy the rc8.2e


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

I own both trucks.

The Losi out of the Box got me 4th at the RC Pro Nationals. All I changed was springs and rear pistons, added some new fluids and it was it. The truck is fantastic out of the box.

The AE Truck is terrible out of the box. But now that I have it sorted out, it runs faster laps than my Losi truck. You have to spend some money on it though. About as much as what the TLR kit cost, to get it competitive.

As for power systems, the TEKIN RX8 is the best ESC for Short Course in the market. Some people will tell you they don't hold up in 8th scale, but the newer versions are much more reliable, plus this is SC, not 8th scale buggy.

As for motor, I used to say 4000 might be the way to go, until I learned to use my 4600 properly. I even run it in my AE truck and it is not too much motor. If I have too much power I turn down my torque limiter on the ESC and end points on the radio if necessary, however I ran it at Mike's last weekend and it was not too much power. I actually could have used a bit more. The Pro 4 Tekin motors were designed to be run on the RX8. They run best with the RX8.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

hobbywing 120a(110.00) with speedpassion software on it, which allows turbo and boost! tekin pro4 4000kv is a great setup! +1 on the AE, its the way to go, nothing breaks or wears out, and can make a 10min main easily with just about any combo and batts over 5k mah.


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

I used to get 10+ mins with my 4k mah


----------

